#ubuntu-us-nm 2010-12-08
<kelms> hi there
<kelms> hi there
<kelms> anybody there
<wolffu> This is the right place for the NM Loco meeting, right?
<kelms> last time I checked
<wolffu> I guess the meeting has been cancelled. Oh well, have a good night.
<kelms> see you next meeting
 * mneptok and woowoo closed on a house refinancing tonight, so ...
<mneptok> sorry i was not around
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-12-05
<ColonelPanik> Damn snow
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-12-06
<ColonelPanik> SOPA makes it a felony to upload a video of someone singing a copyrighted song with up to 5 years in prison. Dr. Conrad Murray was convicted of manslaughter for killing Michael Jackson and only got a 4 year maximum sentence.
<ColonelPanik> So it's a bigger crime to sing one of Michael Jackson's songs than it is to kill him.
<mneptok> i would have said that without SOPA.
<mneptok> *G*
<ColonelPanik> Indeed.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-12-11
<n0wje> good morning all
<ColonelPanik> http://www.lispcast.com/the-heart-of-unix
